# Duplicate Content



## Gast170816 (12. Februar 2016)

Seitenreport.de zeigt mir für ein Webseite duplicate content an. Aber content check tools finden nirgends was, da ist alles ok...und servermäßig ist die Seite (wordpress) genauso eingerichtet wie andere fehlerfreie Webseiten die ich hab. 

Was soll ich machen um das zu beheben? 

EINE andere Domain leitet dorthin um, aber hab ich bei anderen Seiten auch, wurde nie als duplicate content gewertet.


----------



## Tolive (12. Februar 2016)

Lässt sich die Seite denn mit der anderen Domain in der Adresszeile aufrufen oder wird die nur auf die eigentliche Domain weitergeleitet?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2016)

Hi,
also du könntest z.B. Google auch die Canonial URL mitteilen.
Hier auch mal einen Text von Google zu dem Thema:https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/66359?hl=de
Ich glaube man bekommt in den Google Webmastertools auch eine Warnmeldung wenn duplicate Content auftaucht.

Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (12. Februar 2016)

Wenn man die andere url eintippt springt es auf die Hauptdomain um.

Canonical das wusst ich immer nicht genau was das ist, aber ich gucks mal näher an. 301er Umleitung der Kram hat trotz x Versuchen leider auch nie geklappt.Aber wie gesagt andere Seiten funktionieren auch ohne diese.


----------



## Tolive (12. Februar 2016)

Mit einer Canonial URL wird der Suchmaschine die vom Autor gewünschte Domain zum Inhalt angegeben. Wenn du also z.B. einen Beitrag schreibst und desen Domain als Canonical URL im Quelltext angibst, dann weiß die Suchmaschine, wenn auch andere Domains auf den Inhalt zeigen, dass das kein doppelter Content ist. Außerdem wird dann für den Inhalt auch nur die Canonical URL in den Index der Suchmaschine aufgenommen.


----------

